# Yo ! yellow shirmp VS fire red shrimp



## apistoworldhk

Yo ! yellow shirmp VS fire red shrimp


----------



## susankat

Great pics. I was told that the reds and yellows will breed with each other so I have mine separate. Have you noticed any hybridizing?


----------



## jrodriguez

Very cool...they dont sell any shrimp like that in my lfs yet


----------



## susankat

They don't sell these at our lfs either. Usually you find them online.


----------



## jrodriguez

Oh well...maybe later they are cheap right?


----------



## susankat

Reds are fairly cheap, paid a little more for the yellows.


----------



## MediaHound

Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 67chevelle

susankat said:


> Great pics. I was told that the reds and yellows will breed with each other so I have mine separate. Have you noticed any hybridizing?


They do.And the offspring are a ugly brown.You should seperate them.


----------



## susankat

Mine are separate, so no hybridizing with mine.


----------



## James0816

67chevelle said:


> They do.And the offspring are a ugly brown.You should seperate them.


Yeppers and x2


----------

